# Glock 26 offer



## Dan (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a Glock 26 with 3 mags 2 long 1 short, extended slide release, all the accessories, and paperwork from the factory, and 2 boxes of ammo. I had an offer of 400 bucks from a guy at work. Take it, or leave it? I don't use it much, but I like the idea of having it.. Opinions??? Dan


----------



## Dan (Feb 11, 2008)

Forgot to add... I could use the cash, but I don't have to have it.. Dan


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd personally push for 450... or keep it. its my favorite glock personally.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Finish off the ammo with it and then sell it for $400 :smt023, if you really wanted to keep it then you wouldn't be considering selling it.


----------



## Dan (Feb 11, 2008)

unpecador said:


> Finish off the ammo with it and then sell it for $400 :smt023, if you really wanted to keep it then you wouldn't be considering selling it.


Very true. I want a Springfield EMP 9MM, and i'm using that as an excuse. I think I'll keep the ammo, and let the rest go for 400.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd buy for 400, sheeeit.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Dan said:


> I have a Glock 26 with 3 mags 2 long 1 short, extended slide release, all the accessories, and paperwork from the factory, and 2 boxes of ammo. I had an offer of 400 bucks from a guy at work. Take it, or leave it? I don't use it much, but I like the idea of having it.. Opinions??? Dan


I wish that I could afford to take you up on that deal! Wouldn't mind having a 2nd G26. (Don't know why; just seems like a good idea.)


----------

